# Palo Dura Canyon in TX



## Blueeyes (Jun 16, 2010)

We just got back from a 3 week trip to the panhandle in Texas.  We like to vist state parks and stayed in several while in Tx.  Two were especially great-Palo Dura Canyon SP & Caprock Canyon SP. We hiked and biked in both & saw some beautiful sceanary. Palo Dura is like a small Grand Canyon but with the colors of rock like southern Utah's national parks.  The 64 mile bike trail in Caprock was very well maintained.  We worked our way south to San Antonio via all the scenic drives. Had a great time; if anyone is interested I will post some of our pictures.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: Palo Dura Canyon in TX

Blueeyes, I'm always interested in pictures of Texas!  Create a whole RVUSA Album  of them!


----------



## Blueeyes (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: Palo Dura Canyon in TX

I have tried to post some pictures of my trip to an album. Does anyone know what the best re-size would be in order to post my pictures? Should I reduce to thumbnail of would it accept 25% reduction size? Thumbnail looks a little blurry to me.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: Palo Dura Canyon in TX

Hey Blueeyes I have the same problem. I now reduce them down to e-mail size on the camera menu. or 1 m also on the camera menu.


----------



## Blueeyes (Jun 18, 2010)

Re: Palo Dura Canyon in TX

Thanks! I'll  try that next time.


----------

